# 15mg Morphine, Good dose?



## Legolandon (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a 30mg XR morphine pill yesterday and am very anxious to try it, but I have no clue how much I should take my first time. Would you say snorting 15mg would be good for an average morphine dose? How potent is morphine snorted vs orally? Thanks for your time!

 and


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 9, 2012)

Roughly equipotent orally vs insufflated. Plug like 10mg or blow the whole thing. Morphine gets murdered by first pass metabolism and sucks at penetrating the blood brain barrier. Take a benedryl about a half hour before dosing to keep the itchiness to a minimum.


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2012)

makes me vomit


----------



## GAgrower420 (Apr 9, 2012)

shit i usta pop roxy 30's (oxycodone 30mg) like 3 a day so i got a mad high tolerance... about 2 months ago my boy gave me a big blue powder pill told me if was a morphine come to findout it was a 100mg instant release i snorted the whole thing in 3 big lines and it had my dick in the dirt honestly best feeling iv had on pills beside opaina 40mg's... i would think if you had a decent tolerance for pain pills you could snort a whole 30 np probly two... might nod out a lil bit but thats the fun part lol....


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, some people like me just have an alergy to the shit, that makes us vomit.
I can take codeine though.


----------



## canndo (Apr 10, 2012)

It ain't the algergy that makes you vomit ANC. For a first timer, 15 is PLENTY, look for the subtlety rather than planting yourself in a corner with a nod. Everything will be wonderful for a lot longer - and, (I usually don't say this), you should get some of your best bud out.


----------



## drugreference (Apr 10, 2012)

ANC said:


> makes me vomit


I hear that. 

What canndo said, start lower and smoke some nice bud and its plenty enjoyable.

I dnt do opiates much so when it comes to the stronger ones I find just diving into em head first is usually not the best approach.


----------



## Harry Ron (Apr 10, 2012)

oral / insufflation - 30mg

Plug - 15mg

IV - 5-10 mg

morphine is a total waste orally. I would plug if your not an IV user.

morphine is my drug of choice and I IV 50-75mg twice a month. Such a lovley NATURAL drug.


----------



## panhead (Apr 10, 2012)

Im a daily heavy dose opiate user for over 20 years now without going a single day without medicating so what i tell you is truth & fact.

The absolute worst & most dangerous way to use opiates is to guess a dose,or to take advice on how much to dose when you didnt tell the people you ask for advice what your opiate tolerance is.

A good way to o fukin d is to do what your doing here,everybodys tolerance is different,for example i could eat atleast 20 of the mg pills you have right now,chew em all up at once & wash em down with a swallow of tussinex & maybe break a 3 minute sweat,somebody else who dont take over 800 mg of opiates every day(more on bad days) like i do could go into cardiac failure with just taking a weak ass 80 mg oxycontin oraly.

Its all about your tolerance,if you even have to ask this question i would say your tollerance is extremely low,morphine is not anything like vicoden or norco,if its your 1st time for god sakes dont plug it unless you are familiar with an extremely hard hitting opiate high,just eat the thing & play it safe.

If your going to plug it then get a friend to be a sitter before you dose.

I try not to preach but sometimes it just feels like its needed,it saddens & sickens me to see you young folk playing with meds like morphine,when your young your invincable & its everybody else who gets addicted,fyi an opiate addiction comes on fast without any warning signs that a young person is able to interpert,one day its just partying & the next day you feel like shit & you dose again,before ya know it you have spent all your cash,sold anything of value & are doing crimes to get well & it happens fast,im thankfull my insurance pays for my daily needs .

I hope the best for ya.


----------



## ANC (Apr 11, 2012)

I've only ever had morphine injected... by a GP who is a good friend of mine, gave me the lowest dose in anticipation of the nausea, I have a sensitive stomach at times. Much better though since I'm on the heart diet.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2012)

i had my apendix tooken out man i had them slam me down every chance i got WOOOOOOO it felt like the spirits were pulling me down the bed DROP!!!! oooooohhhhh yaaaaaaa babie i tried to get it on with my girl hahaha man i was high and freshly cut open still wanted some snookie.. good times i dont know if i would ever do it again i might get hooked and had a few friends leave us behind the left to the other side on a jerny they cant come back from..


----------



## polkganja (Apr 11, 2012)

i think a 15 ir morp are like speed.. at first use to knock me out but after awhile it changed no fun caused i loved them at frist now just do dabs to solve it


----------

